
Ask HN: Could a treatment for Sars-cov-2 get Medicine Nobel Prize? - saadalem
 ?
======
beaunative
I don't think so. It would be of vital importance to the world right now, but
unless they've discovered a new method or something fundamentally changes our
way of understanding the human body. It will not be Nobel-prize-worthy. At
least from the news I'm reading, we are using existing methodology, but not
something new.

